

Will Upcoming Ubuntu Phone Disrupt Mobile OS Landscape? - ardalzn
http://citizentekk.com/2013/10/08/ubuntu-phone/

======
hardwaresofton
nope, and also you might want to get some more info on XMir, I think that's
not going to go well...

Random site that I googled: [http://thevarguy.com/ubuntu/wayland-vs-mir-intel-
ubuntu-1310...](http://thevarguy.com/ubuntu/wayland-vs-mir-intel-
ubuntu-1310-display-server-debate-surfaces)

------
agentsaran
no.

